# Apparent Bombs Detonated at the Boston Marathon...



## wrettcaughn (Apr 15, 2013)

Though there's very little information at this time, there were two explosions near the finish line of the Boston Marathon this afternoon. At least two people are reported dead and dozens others injured...

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...-explosions-rocks-boston-marathon-finish-line

live video:
http://www.nbcnews.com/video/nbcnews.com/51546697


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 15, 2013)

i guess kim jong-un wasn´t joking!!!
but serious:maybe some terrorist or some idiots causing panic, no need to be alarmed

edit: there are dead people and injuried too, so... be alarmed guys.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 15, 2013)

Could a mod change the title to "Two Explosions at the Boston Marathon..." ?
No indication that they were bombs yet...

Nevermind...
seems they were bombs...


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd guess that this isn't a terrorist attack, if only because I think a terrorist group would want to attack something more, for lack of a better word, prominent. A marathon seems like a low key target.

Whatever the case is, I can only hope the best for the victims and their family. Hopefully we find who's responsible soon enough.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 15, 2013)

!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 15, 2013)

inb4 dickfour pops in with false flag accusations and tells us how if the runners were all armed this could have been prevented...


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 15, 2013)

cbs news has full coverage of the attack http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57579671/deadly-explosions-rock-boston-marathon/.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2013)

Holy...

Prayers for the families in Boston. Goodness. 



weavile001 said:


> i guess kim jong-un wasn´t joking!!!
> but serious:maybe some terrorist or some idiots causing panic, *no need to be alarmed.*


 
2 dead and 26 injured. ok.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 15, 2013)

I was wrong...
dickfour blamed it on Muslims...


should have seen that coming...


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2013)

dickfour said:


> *snip*


 
And we went from 0 to racist in record time. Always a pleasure, Dickfour.

Now, if we could focus on the victims at hand instead of idiotic diatribes, that'd be lovely.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 15, 2013)

whyyoubeadickfour?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> And we went from 0 to racist in record time. Always a pleasure, Dickfour.
> 
> Now, if we could focus on the victims at hand instead of idiotic diatribes, that'd be lovely.


 


...is that sufficient?


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 15, 2013)

2 people died........and many more innocent people injured, they should all be in our prayers.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Apr 15, 2013)

this is genuinely scary stuff going on, who else thinks this might be crazed unabomber-style domestic terrorism?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> this is genuinely scary stuff going on, who else thinks this might be crazed unabomber-style domestic terrorism?


 
This is scary and horrifying stuff, I get that, but we shouldn't be jumping to conclusions. The last thing we need is blind panic and paranoia. (After all, if this was some act of terrorism, that's exactly the reaction those responsible would want.)

I guarantee you that the Boston police department (with help from the federal government, I'm sure) are doing everything they can to find out exactly who's responsible for this. Until then, we shouldn't jump to any hasty conclusions.

Calm and patience are what we need to stress right now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> And we went from 0 to racist in record time. Always a pleasure, Dickfour.
> 
> Now, if we could focus on the victims at hand instead of idiotic diatribes, that'd be lovely.


 
Wait, you mean people can actually focus on anything but diatribes...on the internet? Surely you jest!

But in all seriousness, this is indeed disheartening that we have domestic terrorism. I hope they catch the person (or people) responsible and that they get what they deserve; an ignominious death.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> This is scary and horrifying stuff, I get that, but we shouldn't be jumping to conclusions. The last thing we need is blind panic and paranoia. (After all, if this was some act of terrorism, that's exactly the reaction those responsible would want.)
> 
> I guarantee you that the Boston police department (with help from the federal government, I'm sure) are doing everything they can to find out exactly who's responsible for this. Until then, we shouldn't jump to any hasty conclusions.
> 
> Calm and patience are what we need to stress right now.


I agree - terrorists are called terrorists because their aim is to... terrorize, of course. Don't give them what they want and wait until the investigation brings the answers, people.


----------



## smile72 (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, to all those who expected anything intelligent and or non-racist from dickfour the joke is on you. But to those people who were affected this is tragic.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 15, 2013)

Oddly enough, just last night, I started reading a book called _The Dynamite Club_. It's all about the rise of anarchy at the end of the 19th century, the assassinations that resulted from it, and the idea that the only way to truly demonstrate what it means to be an anarchist is to spread "propaganda by the deed." These deeds tended to be committed in the fashion of ignited bombs, generally dynamite as it was easy to make, with the idea that some innocents may have to die in order for anarchy to move forward.

This is far too reflective of those times for my taste. Of course, anarchy is the root of modern terrorism, so drawing parallels isn't exceptionally hard. It's just ridiculous how on par this is with how terrorism was committed in the late nineteenth century and into the early twentieth century.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 15, 2013)

So there was an explosion in the Boston JFK library too....D:


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 15, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> So there was an explosion in the Boston JFK library too....D:


It's reported to have been unrelated and some sort of mechanical failure there.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 15, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> It's reported to have been unrelated and some sort of mechanical failure there.


Still an awefully big coincidence that the "mechanical failure" occured just right then. Could have been tampered with in some way.

Not ruling anything out here.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 15, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Still an awefully big coincidence that the "mechanical failure" occured just right then. Could have been tampered with in some way.
> 
> Not ruling anything out here.


True. I also just saw that Boston PD just shot down reports claiming that more devices were present and being dismantled...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 16, 2013)

I heard on the radio that one of the people killed was an 8 year old  

I hope they catch who ever did this.


----------



## jowan (Apr 16, 2013)

A friend of mine was in the area at the time, he was going to Berklee, if he hadn't contacted me already I would have pannicked


----------



## 2ndApex (Apr 16, 2013)

My friend's sister ran in that race and luckily she finished several minutes before the explosions went off.

I hope that catch that asshole fast.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 16, 2013)

As long as there is no proof who did this people shouldn't jump to conclusions. The ones responsible for this surely will be punished for their crimes.


----------



## xist (Apr 16, 2013)

All eyes will undoubtedly be on the London Marathon next week. Of course it'll be interesting to see what announcements are delivered to the public in the next 24 hours because with the potential for something similar elsewhere, i'd be unsurprised if a lot of information that might be gathered is withheld from the general populace.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 16, 2013)

One of the 2 dead is an 8 year old girl. Im going to be sick.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 16, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> One of the 2 dead is an 8 year old girl. Im going to be sick.


 
There's always a chance of this happening with indiscriminate bombing, the poor parents, what they must be going through right now.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 16, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> One of the 2 dead is an 8 year old girl. Im going to be sick.


 
I was feeling pretty bad about this initially, and have been following it...but hearing that, yeah, sick is one way to describe how I feel.
Ugh...that's always so incredibly horrible to hear.

I really wasn't aware of the devastation until I started looking at some of the graphic images of the scene...there's some pretty disturbing photos of the victims.

This is really just disgusting and I can't stand that we have rabid beasts like whoever is responsible for this out on the loose all over the world.

My condolences to all affected by this. I hope the casualties stay at 2, as that is already too many.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Apr 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> And we went from 0 to racist in record time. Always a pleasure, Dickfour.
> 
> Now, if we could focus on the victims at hand instead of idiotic diatribes, that'd be lovely.


http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2020787136_apmljordanbostonmarathonexplosion.html


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2020787136_apmljordanbostonmarathonexplosion.html


 
And...?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 16, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2020787136_apmljordanbostonmarathonexplosion.html


 
I can't wait till you post something newsworthy. Let me know when you do.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> One of the 2 dead is an 8 year old girl. Im going to be sick.


I just got home to hear this news, now this! D:

I am honestly speechless, my heart goes out to Boston and the rest of my home state.

-Lucario


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 16, 2013)

That's it, all this horrific news is something I cannot continue to stomach, I must find something positive.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Apr 16, 2013)

gee i wonder who it could be


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't tell what angers me more. The actual bombing, or the blatant and complete idiocy and racism I continue to see in this topic. Keep your damn opinion to yourself and lock it away, while we discuss the victims and the tragedy. Not your fucked up opinions on "WHO DUN IT"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2013)

My prayers go out to the families of those that lost loved ones, those who got seriously injured, and Boston itself especially after reading this #CueTheDickfour'sOfRealLife
http://www.inquisitr.com/620514/wes...-boston-marathon-explosions-victims-funerals/


----------



## totalnoob617 (Apr 16, 2013)

Castiel said:


> My prayers go out to the families of those that lost loved ones, those who got seriously injured, and Boston itself especially after reading this #CueTheDickfour'sOfRealLife
> http://www.inquisitr.com/620514/wes...-boston-marathon-explosions-victims-funerals/


wow they really get around, fucking nutters
i live here maybe i will go heckle them


----------



## Tigran (Apr 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> That's it, all this horrific news is something I cannot continue to stomach, I must find something positive.


 
As... sick as I am *sorta* to say it.. You want something positive.. Look at some of the footage again... You'll suddenly see a lot of people running.

Running towards the explosion and helping the victoms instantly. There you will see the pure good in people. I doubt you very few of those people thought, "I will be a hero.." or "My religion tells me I need to help." The first thing probably going through their mind, if anything is. "People in trouble... Gotta help somehow."


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 16, 2013)

Tigran said:


> As... sick as I am *sorta* to say it.. You want something positive.. Look at some of the footage again... You'll suddenly see a lot of people running.
> 
> Running towards the explosion and helping the victoms instantly. There you will see the pure good in people. I doubt you very few of those people thought, "I will be a hero.." or "My religion tells me I need to help." The first thing probably going through their mind, if anything is. "People in trouble... Gotta help somehow."


 
Now that is definitely heartening, how fast the emergency staff, SWAT, ambulances, etc got there as quick as they did. I didn't actually see the footage, but based off of peoples' description, it's extremely disturbing before they rush to their aid.


----------



## Tigran (Apr 16, 2013)

Very true... but I wasn't only talking about them. Other runners,other volenteers.. all instantly ran to help.

Also, pulled from Shortpacked Authors Tumbler: http://itswalky.tumblr.com/post/48098037613/usatodaysports-examples-of-overwhelming


----------



## marksteele (Apr 16, 2013)

while this is indeed horrific news, and my heart goes out to the families who lost loved ones, I personally am not at all worried. No one would ever bomb Canada.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Apr 16, 2013)

marksteele said:


> while this is indeed horrific news, and my heart goes out to the families who lost loved ones, I personally am not at all worried. No one would ever bomb Canada.


haha  i dont know is that jab at canada ?


----------



## marksteele (Apr 16, 2013)

totalnoob617 said:


> haha i dont know is that jab at canada ?


 
thats the real question isnt it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 16, 2013)

this is possibly a distraction for CISPA


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 16, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> this is possibly a distraction for CISPA





Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 18, 2013)

Update: The FBI has photo and video of the 2 men that they want to talk to in the connection with the boston bombings






 Source


One is white and the other appears to be hispanic, the two suspects are considered to be armed and dangerous.


lol i'm suprised these assholes haven't fled the country yet.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/19/us/boston-area-violence/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

Holy fucking shit.

*The Situation So Far:*
It seems that the two suspects behind the bombing murdered an MIT security guard. They then hijacked a car and got into a high speed chase with police, throwing explosives at their pursuers. One of them was shot, and later died in a hospital. The second seems to have escaped on foot; authorities are scouring the city for this guy.

Authorities are urging citizens in Boston to lock their doors and stay inside. If you're in Boston right now, be careful.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 19, 2013)

They've taken a women from the two men's apartment into custody and believe they have the know the location of the second suspect.


----------



## emigre (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, I'm really surprised at the Chechen  this had. I'm sure this is the first there's been a Chechen terroists have done such a thing outside of Russia.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 19, 2013)

And now they're looking for a gray Honda CRV bound for Connecticut


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2013)

The first guy who shot a cop, nope, not guilty at all. 



Spoiler



Glad that wanker terrorist got what he deserved. What a coward.


----------



## NightsOwl (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, I'm glad the one bastard got what he deserved. I honestly couldn't care less if the other was shot before apprehended either. 2 lives for 2 lives isn't exactly fair, but I don't think you should be allowed to continue living after taking the life of an 8 year old, and crippling so many people.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 19, 2013)

The younger brother will never make it out alive but i do hope they catch him alive so they can question him.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 20, 2013)

the other guy is now arrested after a gunfight and more explosions
reports say he had another bomb with him, or at least parts of a bomb
officers are sweeping the area looking to see if any more bombs were planted


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad they got him


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad that the Boston Police got his ass in Custody. Freaking asshole tarnished Islam and his parents' rep.


----------



## Costello (Apr 20, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Glad that the Boston Police got his ass in Custody. Freaking asshole tarnished Islam and his parents' rep.


I read the entire article on CNN (took me like 10 minutes) but it doesn't mention Islam anywhere? what makes you say it's related? 

anyway, this is weird, I still have no clue as to their motive


----------



## Gahars (Apr 20, 2013)

Costello said:


> I read the entire article on CNN (took me like 10 minutes) but it doesn't mention Islam anywhere? what makes you say it's related?
> 
> anyway, this is weird, I still have no clue as to their motive


 
It seems that the suspects are Chetchen Muslims.

Motive's still a mystery, though the fact that no group has come out and claimed responsibility for the attack is pretty telling - it seems like they were acting alone. Now that one's in custody, hopefully we'll get some answers.


----------



## LDAsh (Apr 20, 2013)

> The Boston Marathon bomb suspect fired shots from boat where he was hiding and has been hospitalised in serious condition, police say.


Maybe he shot himself in the foot?  Anyway, it's always the best tactic to have a shoot-out with the police while you're in a... boat...



> I still have no clue as to their motive


Fame?  I can't understand why they'd target geeks at a marathon when there are perfectly good targets such as:-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:White_supremacist_groups_in_the_United_States


----------



## tofast4u (Apr 20, 2013)

Costello said:


> I read the entire article on CNN (took me like 10 minutes) but it doesn't mention Islam anywhere? what makes you say it's related?
> 
> anyway, this is weird, I still have no clue as to their motive


Well he's Muslim, and its related from his YouTube channel.  On his YouTube channel he favorited, uploaded, and liked videos about Osama Bin Laden teaching Muslims worldwide to kill Americans, Christians, and Jews.  He also uploaded other videos about Islam, but I really couldn't understand as it was in Arabic.  He also favorited videos about how to make bombs as well.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 20, 2013)

Costello said:


> I read the entire article on CNN (took me like 10 minutes) but it doesn't mention Islam anywhere? what makes you say it's related?
> 
> anyway, this is weird, I still have no clue as to their motive


Oh, the suspect was a Russian-Muslim.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 20, 2013)

If the mods are fine with allowing this douchebaggery to continue, I'd like to request my thread be locked.  Thanks.


----------



## Sop (Apr 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Seems legit.


Who is Alex Jones? I know for a fact that that website got those images from 4chan.

Also, they may have been hired as security.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 20, 2013)

Sop said:


> Who is Alex Jones? I know for a fact that that website got those images from 4chan.
> 
> Also, they may have been hired as security.


 
Conspiracy nutcase. He believes that governments around the world have been infiltrated by aliens/monsters ("Reptillians") in human form. He's infamous for his insane beliefs, outrageous claims, and tendency to "fiddle" with the facts.

He can go super saiyan, though. Gotta give the man some credit.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 20, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Hahahaha three people died and dozens were injured hahaha so funny lets make jokes
> 
> are you a fucking retard?


Thousands die unnoticed so why is three people dying in a bombing such a distaster?


----------



## Forstride (Apr 20, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> Thousands die unnoticed so why is three people dying in a bombing such a distaster?


Thousands die in countries where war is a common thing. It's not common for bombs to go off in a major city in the US, unrelated to any kind of war, whereas a bomb going off in say, a village in Syria, against the FSA, is pretty much an everyday thing.

They're both tragedies of course, but when it's something that people aren't used to, and it's in those peoples' country, it's going to be focused on more than something that happens on a regular basis.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 20, 2013)

You guys do know dzhokhar is probably dead from the gun shot wounds he sustained right?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 20, 2013)

Eh, one nut for another. Also, yay, now we're not just talking about false flag attacks - we've got false flag crazies to look out for, too. Oh, what will our shadowy overlords come up with yet?



dj4uk6cjm said:


> You guys do know dzhokhar is probably dead from the gun shot wounds he sustained right?


 
He seems to be in stable condition, and he was given immediate medical treatment as soon as he surrendered. He might die from complications, but it's looking more likely than not that he will survive his injuries.


----------



## Chocolina (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh my god this is definately news.

I feel such human emotions the poor children I hope they OK.

I hope better


----------

